# Comet Neowise



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody using their hunting optics to view this event?

Saw it tonight for the first time. Took a few minutes but pretty wild to see with good binocs. I hear it's around until Sept but it'll become tougher to see. 

Enjoy!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

thanks


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I found it earlier this week, but need to get in the woods away from all the light clutter of the city to see it better. Don't think I'll be around in 6K years to see it again.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

We tried to phonescope it last week with only so so success. We will try it again I'm sure.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Middlefork,

Best of luck getting phonescope photos. Those would be nice to have. It took us a little longer to find it than I had predicted. I had imagined a blazing comet for the bare eye but it was definitely a treat to see it with optics once we hunted it down.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My boys and I looked for it earlier this week, but couldn't find it. What time could you see it? Did you drive out into the sticks or could you see it from the neighborhood?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

We were in the mountains. About 10:00 PM. Just below the Big Dipper.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

AF CYN said:


> My boys and I looked for it earlier this week, but couldn't find it. What time could you see it? Did you drive out into the sticks or could you see it from the neighborhood?


We saw it last night from our backyard in Cedar around 1045.

It was located in one of the paws of the Big Dipper, below and to west at time. It was easiest to initially locate it (after generic location) by using peripheral vision instead of looking directly at it. We used an app to find the relevant stars in the Big Dipper first.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My feeble attempt tonight with Neowise. Wish I’d been more on the ball when it was at its peak visibility. Still pretty cool!

It was really visible through binoculars and the spotter, but getting a pic proved tricky with the light.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

We went camping over the weekend and I saw it pretty easily in the dark sky. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been trying to find a night that the clouds are not all over the sky for the last week to get out and take some pictures of it. 

Monsoon season is not fun for looking to the heavens.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

20X thru spotting scope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

awesome shot!


----------

